

Ask HN: Whats a Good Karma Score? - kimboslice

How do you know when you have good Hacker News Karma? 5,000? 1,000? 100?
======
nostrademons
It doesn't really matter. Post when you have something useful to say and don't
worry about the karma.

------
rms
yeah... it's really just a measure of activity on this site. If I could give
you some I would.

At 250 you get to change the color on the top navbar! that's pretty cool.

~~~
kimboslice
Oooooh - I need to hit 250 =)

